# Israel's "Iron Dome" rocket system



## CougarKing (28 Mar 2009)

I couldn't find this is a search using the key words "Israel Iron Dome rocket", so I think it probably hasn't been posted before.



> *Israel successfully tests anti-rocket system*
> AP
> 
> By MATTI FRIEDMAN, Associated Press Writer Matti Friedman, Associated Press Writer – 1 hr 11 mins ago
> ...


----------



## 57Chevy (25 Mar 2011)

shared in accordance with provisions of the copyright act

Israel to Deploy 'Iron Dome' Anti-Rocket System
AGENCE FRANCE-PRESSE 
Published: 25 Mar 2011 15:42

JERUSALEM - Israel will deploy its "Iron Dome" multi-million-dollar missile defense system in southern Israel for the first time next week in the wake of rocket attacks from Gaza, officials said March 25.

"I authorized the army to deploy in the next few days the first battery of 'Iron Dome' for an operational trial," Defence Minister Ehud Barak said as he toured the tense Gaza Strip border.

full article:
http://www.defensenews.com/story.php?i=6060108&c=AIR&s=TOP


----------



## CougarKing (27 Oct 2014)

Iron Dome for the Israeli Navy?

Defense News



> *Israeli Firm Adapts Iron Dome for Intercepts at Sea*
> Rafael floats ship-based concept at Euronaval Exhibition
> Oct. 27, 2014 - 07:13AM   |   By BARBARA OPALL-ROME
> 
> ...


----------

